# Appendicitis surgery



## Sereia (Aug 19, 2002)

Hello everyone, As you may read from the title I had an appendicitis surgery last tuesday night, it was an emergency and it was really bad already, if it wasn't done that fast it was turning to a perionitis and sprending liquid, but they said they cleaned it very well, and didn't have to leave a drain inside, it was not an easy surgery! Now I will have to be completly out of exercise for 1 month, after that I will be able to slowly began doing cardio, and after 2-3 months starting lifting weigths! It has been less than a week and I already lost weigh, I am more cut, but it won't take long until I wil beguin to loose my muscles shape! Has anyone here gone through something like this??? I am trying to deal with that, and since I am not able to moove completly free yet I anot having a very hard time by now, and my gym is closed for 2 weeks, but when I will be completly pain free, mooving like there was nothing, and gym opens... then I know it won't be easy... when I start to see so much work fading... I would like to read your opinions about this, I think I really need your support to go through this bad fase of my life, because it will turn out to be one of the most dificult fase in my life! Please Help ME Thank you very much 
Ines


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 19, 2002)

Welcome to the board! 

I had the exact same surgery  and another when the scar tissue from the first strangled my intestine and caused an intestinal blockage and re-section.  Both times ripped down the middle, lengthy hospital stays.

The first time I tried to return too quickly and that may have contributed to the adhessions. The second...a lot of walking, biking, and then more gradual weights.  Within 60 days, all size and strength had returned, and by 90 days after, I was stronger and had more LBM than before the surgery, (had lost about 15 pounds).  Muscle memory is a great thing!

So just give it time, be gradual, you have the rest of your life to achieve your goals, IT WILL HAPPEN! 

DP


----------



## Sereia (Aug 19, 2002)

Thank you Dr. Pain, for both the welcome and the advice.
You don't know how much any given support or advice means to me to go trough this bad phase in my life! It is so dificult to not stay active. Besides weight lifting I used to dance and do aerostep classes and now I see myself walking slowly, getting up very carefully, I always have someon doing things for me... sometimes I feel like an handicaped pesron !
I have settled a date to go back to the gym, it will be on the 9th of September. I will beguin with only cardio for 2 weeks, then after 2 weeks I will start lifting very light weights and I will go from there!!!
By the way, when did you start to exercise your abs, and how intense did you worked them?
Thank you very much once again, all your support is very much appreciated!
Ines


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi Sereia.  I was training for my first contest when I had the same surgery.  Mine ruptured before it was removed and I did end up with peritonitis.  It was really really terrible.  I didn't respond to the first round of antibiotics and I got worse instead of better the first few days.  I was in the hospital 10 days and even when I came home I was feeling pretty bad.

But once I got home I improved quickly.  I did end up with a rash from the massive amounts of antibiotics I had been on.  I recall that my surgeon told me to go very easy or I'd end up with a hernia.  To be honest - I think I still over did it.

Try to be patient and do less than you believe you can do.  It will be all behind you soon enough.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sereia *_
> Thank you Dr. Pain, for both the welcome and the advice.
> You don't know how much any given support or advice means to me to go trough this bad phase in my life! It is so dificult to not stay active. Besides weight lifting I used to dance and do aerostep classes and now I see myself walking slowly, getting up very carefully, I always have someon doing things for me... sometimes I feel like an handicaped pesron !
> I have settled a date to go back to the gym, it will be on the 9th of September. I will beguin with only cardio for 2 weeks, then after 2 weeks I will start lifting very light weights and I will go from there!!!
> ...



BTW...don't sneeze 

I would avoid directly working abs for quite some time...60-90 days or as recommended by your surgeon.  You will be working them with most exercises indirectly....and they will respond! 


DP


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2002)

Yes, I had a appendectomy around 10 years ago, it sucked!


----------



## Sereia (Aug 19, 2002)

You are so great Thank you very much for all your replies, believe it or not you made my day much easier !

*NikeGurl:*
How long did you have to wait untill you began to weight lifting again? Which were the main changes in your body. I have lost 5 kgs, but it was due to the time I was without eating solid food, just liquids, I don't know what will happen from now! How did you change your diet?

*Dr. Pain:*
I will follow your advice and wait untill I incorporate abs into my routine!
About the sneeze... I hope I don't have to go trhough that, because 2 days ago I cried just coughing, it is not fun! I am getting better but I was haing a hard time just laughing , and my bf is not helping because he is a clown and always making me laugh... hard!

*Prince:*
Tell me more about your experience!

Once again thank you very much for all the support! I will keep you updated and counting on your support!
Ines


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

Well - mine actually did burst.  I had peritonitis and was in the hospital for 10 or 11 days.  As a result I literally looked 9 months pregnant.  The swelling in my torso and abdomen was a lot.  And it seemed like my arms and legs got skinny really quickly.  

I cried the first time I made it to the bathroom mirror.  But one day it starts to get better and then it's nearly back to normal.  My body went under terrible physical changes that were extreme and happened fast BUT when I started back the improvements came just as fast.

The swelling went away with the infection (took time).  I was pretty thin and I did lose muscle but I had to try to put it in perspective and just me glad I finally felt ok again.  The muscle gains came back pretty fast.  It's been 10 years so I don't recall the exact timing.  I know I can tell you that in 3 months my body was back to where I had left off.  Maybe it was less....

I promise - it's bad but it does get better and it will be in the past for you before too terribly long.


----------

